# Rabies is always a concern. What precautions do you take?



## willcfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Keep your Hunting dog's safe as well as your family.
Our Animal Control Admin. told me only 10% of dogs and cats
in Webster County are vaccinated.
Here is some expert information I received.
Rabies is possible in all fur bearing mammals. And can be 
contracted through touch as well a bites. A lick on an open wound
can result in contracting rabies. Racoon's, skunks 
and Possum are the most frequent carriers. It is also deadly 
and cannot be cured. The only possible treatment if given 
within the first 24 hours is the vaccination. It isn't given 
preemptively because it is given in a series of three shots per
day for ten days and they are given into the abdominal cavity.


----------

